# Next project



## Paul_C (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, For my next project I would like to build a hit-n-miss from castings so I'm looking for opinions and links for my next build. My shop is a Bridgeport and a South Bend heavy 10. I would like to build a larger model and if needed I have access to a 13 inch lathe for the flywheels. I like the Debolt engines but currently they only offer the Star. http://deboltmachine.com/_wsn/page3.html It looks to be the right size for my equipment. Has anyone built or seen one. I think it would look nicer if they also included castings for the head and valve block. I would prefer a sideshaft engine but I would also like a kit that has the gears or uses off the shelf gears. I've been checking google and youtube for ideas. The Galloway also looks nice but I can't seem to find much information on it other than there's three scale sizes. Any thoughts or ideas?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have seen many of Debolts engines. They sponsor a show in Zanesville Ohio. Very nice stuff and great people. I have not built one so I cannot comment on the fit and finish of the castings.

I have a member of my club who is working on a Galloway. The drawings were very poor when he started. He has been in contact with the author's son and has been getting things fixed up. I would think by now the drawings would be pretty good. Again Haven't built one myself.

Try to PM karlw144 and get the story first hand.


----------



## slick95 (Feb 21, 2010)

Paul,

I'm building the 1/4 scale version of the Domestic Stove Pipe engine. Mr. Herder has a 1/2 scale that maybe what your looking for: side shaft, gears and castings galore, etc:

http://bobherder.tripod.com/1911_stove_pipe half scale.htm

Jeff


----------



## idahoan (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Paul

Have you seen the models from Shelf Pet? The Banke's do a nice job one them.

http://www.shelfpetmodels.com/

Dave


----------



## Ken K (Feb 21, 2010)

I have built the 3 Galloways, the 1/3 was a little big for me, with weight of about 70 pounds, Kits had good castings, but the drawings for the 1/6, were a mess.
 Built the Hooper Cooled Domestic, castings/drawings were OK. Getting the spark saver/ignitor trip set right, was a little hard, but once it was set, worked fine.
 If you want a BIG engine, 13" flywheels, the Marion, from Lonestar engines, is side shaft, but not a true hit miss. Took two of us the lift it, guess about 100 pounds, with stand, coil, & etc..
 One of the better engine kits, I have built, is the 1/2 scale Gade, good castings/drawings, but it is not a side shaft type.
Ken K


----------



## Paul_C (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. The Stovepipe or the Red Devil seem to be what I'm looking for. I wasn't sure if anybody had a hit-n-miss sideshaft model. All the sideshaft models I've previously seen were throttle governed. I haven't run across these in my previous searches. Mr. Herder also has a "Meyer" to be available soon. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mhirst121 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Paul, I am currently about two thirds of the way through a Root & Vandervoort 1/2 scale hit/ miss with ignitor ignition. Parts have been good and drawings are correct as far as I have got done. Randy is great to deal with, answering any questions I have had very quickly. He has other models available too, including some bigger ones.

http://home.earthlink.net/~randyarockwell/

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## putputman (Feb 23, 2010)

Paul, have you looked at the Red Wing, from PM. It has excellent castings and good documentation. It is a good runner also.


----------



## kuhncw (Feb 23, 2010)

I've built the 1/4 scale Galloway and found the drawings to be no problem. The quarter scale is a nice size to machine and it runs very well. 

It looks like you've received a lot of good suggestions on other models as well.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Paul_C (Mar 6, 2010)

I decided on the 1/2 scale Stovepipe by Bob Herder. I picked it up from his place today. Nice guy. He was hobbing gears for the kits while I was there.


----------



## slick95 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Paul,

Great to see you got yourself a project, the big brother to my 1/4 scale Stovepipe I'm building. I'm sure you'll have fun figuring it out. Lets see some pictures as you go...

Jeff


----------

